# Ha ! You Don't Get Rid of Me That Easily



## confused (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello.
Some of you may remember me as an International Playboy/ George Clooney stunt double or manhole hater.
For some reason, I'm unable to log on with my steam driven phone or my Kindle fire..
The system refuses to send me a new password.
Putin? President Fart? Or Machiavellian Phil?... Who knows.

I'm back in my new alter ego.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 26, 2018)

'allo, are you the pomegranate pirate? :wave: Praps bewildered would have been a better choice of name:lol-049:

Get in touch with Phil using the 'contact us ' button at the bottom - he'll sort you out :goodluck:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome back.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome to the forum O mystic one.

With your psychic powers I can't ever see you landing in the s**t like a certain member I could mention on here.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 26, 2018)

You have been banned for sending out threats of writs to one of WC's most honorable, selfless and generous members but you didn't break him, if anything he has grown stronger, more handsome and dare I say, a touch George Clooney-ish.
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2018)

Welcome back, mysterious stranger    :wave:


----------



## Tes (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 27, 2018)

We already have our quota of Yorkshiremen, we don't need any more:dance:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 27, 2018)

izwozral said:


> You have been banned for sending out threats of writs to one of WC's most honorable, selfless and generous members but you didn't break him, if anything he has grown stronger, more handsome and dare I say, a touch George Clooney-ish.
> :wave::wave::wave:



That's what you think... I'm back.
I may drop in sometime if we're passing.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 27, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> That's what you think... I'm back.
> I may drop in sometime if we're passing.



Drop in, as in the sewer?


You are more than welcome anytime but maybe not this Saturday, we have the ex police inspector of Liverpool coming over for drinks. Hate for him to recognise you and throw you in the slammer.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 27, 2018)

Drop in? 
Subtle nuance, laddy.

After your post about the sweetcorn, the Inspector might be calling in to feel your collar.


----------



## The laird (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi welcome back


----------



## izwozral (Jul 27, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Drop in?
> Subtle nuance, laddy.
> 
> After your post about the sweetcorn, the Inspector might be calling in to feel your collar.



Don't ye fret dad, I'll plead ignorance, dementia or ventriloquism.:lol-053:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2018)

Ooo hello, you're back with us Paulus Plasterus 

Was probably the knock on the head you must have sustained when you fell in Ral's poo pit that caused your temporary loss of entry on WC 

Its such an unfortunate acronym that, isn't it? WC I mean ...


----------



## izwozral (Jul 27, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ooo hello, you're back with us Paulus Plasterus
> 
> Was probably the knock on the head you must have sustained when you fell in Ral's poo pit that caused your temporary loss of entry on WC
> 
> Its such an unfortunate acronym that, isn't it? WC I mean ...



Ral's pit of poo has a certain ring to it when said in a commanding theatrical way!


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Ral's pit of poo has a certain ring to it when said in a commanding theatrical way!



Et tu, Poo-tus?


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 27, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Don't ye fret dad, I'll plead ignorance, dementia or ventriloquism.:lol-053:



Do you want me to stand as a character witness / witless, at your trial?

I love having this alter ego... I'm going to have lots of fun until he/she  is banned


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 27, 2018)

Silver sprinter said:


> Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:



Thanks Gary.
You're safe from any mischief.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jul 27, 2018)

Welcome back Paul, your round


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2018)

DaveH55 said:


> Welcome back Paul, your round


Hey, Dave, it's proper piddling down outside just now isn't it?! 

Can I leave the rainbow trout until tomorrow? I'm just a wimp and don't want to get wet!


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jul 27, 2018)

Certainly is, yep just text me first


----------



## izwozral (Jul 27, 2018)

DaveH55 said:


> Welcome back Paul, your round



Don't be so cruel!


----------

